# Suction cups for cab inner screen



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've had an inner screen for about 5 years now and teh suction cups are not doing their job dependably any more.

I put them in boiling water thinking that might refresh them but, if anything, they're worse.

Anyone know where I might get them? In France? And what might they be called in French?

It's a suction cup with a finger-pull which has a kind of spur on it to keep it threaded through the eyelet.

Thanks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditch them, do the proper thing and get EXTERNAL screens, it'll get rid of your condensation and do the job properly. You know it makes sense. :wink: 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think these are the ones:

http://www.fiammastore.com/spares-list/THERMOGLAS-SUCTION-CUPS-16


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks gaspode - I can't see a photo there, but with that part number I should be able to source them in a French caravan/camper dealers.

Gemmy, I know - but for security reasons when wildcamping we don't use our externals, though we do have them.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When we used internal screens, we had string from the top two end suckers and tied these to the sun blinds (2 pieces of string) and on the side screens we trapped another two pieces of string per window through the top of the side windows.
It only took a couple of minutes to put them up, and they never fell down again.
But, without doubt, external screens are much better


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi JWW

I use some reflective internal covers to keep the sun off the upholstery when the van is parked up on the drive ..the suction cups got stiff and stopped sticking ...I found some replacements in a pound shop.. they are suction cups with a hook.. the hook threads through the back of the cup...that holds the cover in place quite well. They may not be as good as the pukka ones but cheap they were !... £1 for about 8.


Mike


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I bought a cheap windscreen frost protector from Halfords and found the suction cups were perfect for replacing my silver screen cups. They're not such good quality as the originals but do the job adequately.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys (and, per another post, I can't click the Thank button, being on the mobile site  ) - those are some good ideas. We'll be in Spain shortly so I can look out in the Chinese Bazaars - any excuse for a rummage!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

These type with the ring pull were fitted to the ones I had;

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/suckers-internal-thermal-screens-pack-type-p-1782.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, rayc, for the link.

Those ones seem expensive - £20 for 10 _before_ they add extra for posting to NI (or anywhere outside England, come to that). And Royal Mail doesn't charge any more, wherever you live - at least not for a jiffybag of lightweight items.

But they would certainly dothe job.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JWW said:


> Thanks, rayc, for the link.
> 
> Those ones seem expensive - Â£20 for 10 _before_ they add extra for posting to NI (or anywhere outside England, come to that). And Royal Mail doesn't charge any more, wherever you live - at least not for a jiffybag of lightweight items.
> 
> But they would certainly dothe job.


They say that the additional charges for NI apply only "for goods sent by carrier (usually heavy and/or bulky items)."

£2 a piece, including P&P, is not bad if they will "certainly do the job" as opposed to something cheaper which doesn't do it so well.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You might be right rayc - If the Spanish bazaars don't have aanything I can ring and ask.

Thanks again.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The problem was solved by cleaning cups and glass with neat wine vinegar (diluted didn't do the trick). I'd previously used one of these 'avoid misting' cloths on the screen and maybe the residue was the problem. 

In trying to find a solution I'd taken the suckers from the side screens to use on the main one, put the old ones in a safe place - and of course, now can't find them! 

The only way to find them is to buy new!


----------

